# Corner Cabinets....W.I.P (very long with pics)



## Nailer (24 Oct 2005)

These have been a on going project for the last eighteen months :shock: but with re plastering and decorating the upstairs of our house....a dining room extension and the birth of our son (9mts now)......i've been a bit busy  

Now things have calmed down a bit i thought it was about time i got them finished......more to the point there getting in my way  

Anyway i started building them to go with the two tables i built for the lounge about two years ago

Coffee Table






Side table





The carcases are built out of 19mm beech veneer mdf biscuit jointed together at the back.
I cut dado's and rebates for the shelves and top/bottoms using the table saw with a freud 8" stacked dado cutter











I then drilled out the 5mm holes for the shelf supports using a router and home made mdf template.
The holes are 35mm apart and are 16mm dia to match the guide bush.






Here they are ready for glue up  






Err....forgot to take a pic of the glue up  but they where clamped using band/ratchet clamps.

I made the fronts out of solid beech....the bevel cuts where ripped on the table saw and again both had dado's cut and the joints where reinforced with biscuits.I cut the two pieces out of the same piece of beech so the matching grain followed around the corner.






The glue up of the fronts






Here's one i prepared earlier  






Gluing the fronts to the carcases






The bottom was glued in and was edged with beech along with the top and shelf.

Cornice molding was next and this was made up of off cuts glued together...the rebate was cut on the table saw along with the bevel cut which was cleaned up using a hand plane :shock: :wink: 

The miters where cut on the table saw using the miter gauge











The units with the cornice and edgings fitted






The space at the bottom was originally for a stand alone dvd player which was part of a home cinema system but i've since bought another one which is a hide away unit so a design opportunity ariose :wink: so a draw was the easiest was to solve the problem  

Anyway thats the top nearly complete with only the draw and glazed door to do.........now for the bottom half of the cabinets.

More to follow


----------



## tombo (24 Oct 2005)

sweet... i hope the corners that they fit into are as accurate as the cabinets look  Tables are pretty nice too. What is the mdf gadget on the fence for?


----------



## llangatwgnedd (24 Oct 2005)

Nice one Nailer, I like the metal and combination.

What finish did you use on the table?

I have not used the dado cutter with the 804 saw yet how did it perform ?


----------



## Gill (25 Oct 2005)

They're coming on a treat - and lovely, clear photographs of the WIP too. I can't wait to see the finished product.

Gill


----------



## Philly (25 Oct 2005)

Very Nice!!!
Glad to see the Xcaliber getting a workout,
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (25 Oct 2005)

Great job Nailer! I see that wood and metal is the coming thing. Look forward to seeing the finished corner cabinets in place.


----------



## dedee (25 Oct 2005)

Nailer, your name and avatar do you an injustice. Lovely work and great pics.

Andy


----------



## martyn2 (25 Oct 2005)

outstanding job it will nice to see it when you have completed all the work  

Martyn


----------



## Alf (25 Oct 2005)

Proper job, Nailer. Looking forward to the next installment.  Not surprised at no glue-up pic btw; I should think all three hands were gainfully occupied as it was! :shock: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## PowerTool (25 Oct 2005)

Very impressive,very neat (and hardly any sawdust in sight :wink: )

Definitely something to be proud of - but I still want to see the "finished article" shots


----------



## tim (25 Oct 2005)

Really good looking stuff. Well done.

Looking forward to seeing the whole thing.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## MikeW (25 Oct 2005)

What a great ensemble. Everything looks like it compliments each other very well and looks very well done!

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## Nailer (25 Oct 2005)

Cheers for the comments guy's  ....just got some rebates to form for the doors then onto the bottom halves.



tombo":3kta2m90 said:


> What is the mdf gadget on the fence for?



Its a sub fence i made because i was resawing some 6"x2" pitch pine i aquired but it also doubles as a sacrificial fence for the dado.
The gadgets attatched to it are Board Buddies which i find come in handy when doing long rips and ripping sheet material as all you've got to worry about is pushing it through as they hold the stock tight to the fence 



Sawdust Producer":3kta2m90 said:


> What finish did you use on the table?
> 
> I have not used the dado cutter with the 804 saw yet how did it perform ?



The finish on the tables is Ronseal's "does what it say's on the tin" non yellowing satin polly (water based).....not a particular favorite around here :wink: but very durable and for a coffee table just the job.Also i like beech the colour it is and i find oil based finishes have a darkening/yellowing effect on the timber.

As for the dado....no probs at all.....it works well in ply and mdf upto it's full width (22mm/7/8") and as you can see from the pic's it cuts a 19mm dado in beech very well with flat bottoms and no burning  

Just don't shove the timber through a mach 3 and you'll be fine :wink: 

Considering the saws got a 1 1/2 hp motor it handles the dado very well  

Cheers


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Oct 2005)

Hi Nailer

You've done a beautiful job there.

I really like the idea of the board buddies.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Waka (26 Oct 2005)

Nailer

Great job, they really look good.


----------



## Nailer (10 Nov 2005)

Well here's the bottom cabinets.....and thanks again for your reply's  

The construction of the bottom half is pretty much the same as the top but with out the draws,

The glue up......i decided to glue the backs up first this time around instead of trying to glue it up all at once......but forgot to take a pic again  .. so here's another one of the fronts being glues on  






Next to go on was the top and bottom rails.......The top rail is a piece of beech rebated over the top shelf and the bottom rail is another piece beech biscuit jointed to a piece of veneered mdf (will be covered by skirting later) with a groove cut in it so it hooks over the bottom shelf.
The faces of the bottom rail and fronts are held flush by sliding a biscuit in from the bottom.





The top is a veneerd mdf with a beech edging biscuit jointed to it.










The moulding around the top was made on the P/T using a sled.The two top pieces were cut at 40 and 50 degree bevels to give me a 40 degree bevel on the moulding.










The top installed with the moulding being glued on.......although it's upside down atm :wink: 






The skirting board/moulding was made on the router table using a panel raising bit.The cutter was bigger than the appeture in the router base so the profile was cut by adjusting the fence towards the bearing rather than the depth of cut.










Here thay are with the skirting fitted and the shelf installed.






The to halves put togeather  






Now....the draws and doors  

Even more to follow......

Cheers


----------



## Newbie_Neil (10 Nov 2005)

Hi Nailer

Thank you for taking the time to post such comprehensive photos.

Excellent work.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Drew (11 Nov 2005)

Hi Nailer

excellent photos of WIP to go with an excellent job.

Drew


----------



## Philly (11 Nov 2005)

Lovely stuff-keep those pictures coming!
Philly


----------



## dedee (11 Nov 2005)

Loverly pics and very nice furniture.

Did you mean drawers? I am intrigued as to what shape they will be.

Andy


----------



## Mcluma (11 Nov 2005)

He Nailer.

That is looking pretty good.  

But Iam confused about your workshop, did you quickly tiled the floor inbetween jobs, or are your having more than workshop :roll: 

McLuma


----------



## Nailer (11 Nov 2005)

Mcluma":2a11xs5k said:


> But Iam confused about your workshop, did you quickly tiled the floor inbetween jobs, or are your having more than workshop :roll:



Hehe....more than one workshop :shock: ...i wish  

Well sort of....the smaller of the two(un tiled floor) is my garage/workshop where my tools usually live and the tiled floor is the triple garage of a chap i'm making a few bits of furniture for.
I'm a site carpenter/builder by trade and make furniture/do woodwork strictly as a hobby......but i must admit there's starting to be a certain amount of crossover of the two.......but i digress.

Basically i was working from home for about 2 weeks and i got a visit from the council regarding complaints about noise........which was suprising as it was the first i'd known it was a problem.
As i've lived here for 14yrs with the same neighbors.....who i thought i got on with i might add.......so i would of thought a knock on the door would have been the order of the day(i'm not an unreasonable bloke)but instead she went straight to the council.
I appreciate the certain pieces of equipment aren't the quietest and running a business from your garage isn't ideal......but if she knocked on the door she would have found out it was only temporary.......leaves a bit of a sour taste in the mouth really.......but again i digress  

So i moved my tools/workshop to his garage which is far enough away from anybody not to cause a problem and i've been working on my cabinets for a few hours a night there.
All the tools are set up and the missus doesn't get in till six o'clock wiith the baby so a couple hours a night keeps them ticking along nicely.

Hope that made sense


----------



## Mcluma (12 Nov 2005)

Yep that made sense. At least the mystery of the tiled floor is explained


----------

